# Zeit von SQL nach Java



## DerMitDerFrage (4. Jun 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich suche nach einer Lösung wie ich eine Zeit aus der Datenbank (Typ time) in ein Java-Objekt bekomme. Meine bisherige Recherche ergab ein Verweis auf JodaTime und Java8. Leider ist die Nutzung von Java8 nicht möglich. Falls es eine Lösung mit "Boardmitteln" gibt, wäre ich über einen Schupser in eine mögliche Richtung dankbar. 

Danke!


----------



## DerMitDerFrage (4. Jun 2015)

Habe eine Lösung gefunden, auch wenn diese nicht wie geplant nur mit "Boardmitteln" ist:

Die Methode, die die Zeit genötigt bekommt ein long durch 


```
rs.getTime(5)
```

aus dem ResultSet übergeben (Parameterbezeichnung gesamtZeit).

In der Methode selbst wird dieser dann als DateTime (Joda Time) mit 


```
new DateTime(gesamtZeit.getTime());
```

gespeichert.

Hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch hinbekommen ohne hier zu fragen. :noe:
Das nächste Mal denke ich erst und dann...


----------



## Dompteur (4. Jun 2015)

Du kannst die Klasse java.sql.Time verwenden.


----------

